# Moving to HK



## AdityaMarwah (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi

Just got a job offer in HK. Salary package is HKD 225K per annum after tax and HKD 21.5K separate as housing. 

Can someone help me out in establishing as to how good or how bad is the package. 

Regards


----------



## batman3298 (Nov 9, 2008)

AdityaMarwah said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got a job offer in HK. Salary package is HKD 225K per annum after tax and HKD 21.5K separate as housing.
> 
> ...



Your package is doable since you have the housing allowance. Salary wise (HK$18,750) is like a starting salary for a college graduate. a higher salary would be nicer and makes it more comfortable for you.

You should be able to live in Hong Kong with this salary, to pay for food, transportation and clothing. 

Batman


----------



## stephen20102010 (Sep 16, 2010)

*hi*

I think is ok


----------



## marygervino (Oct 6, 2010)

not too bad/good offer depending on how many people count on your salary


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Many expats are making 15k per month. JW (30k would be ideal though)


----------

